# Overhaulin' for



## Thurman (Apr 22, 2017)

I just finished overhauling this Whizzer for Chip Foose. It got a reground crank, reconditioned rod, rings and valve job along with bearings, seals, gaskets, carb, air filter and clutch rebuild. I installed a point eliminator and repaired the plug wire, added a Schwinn front brake lever and cable. It is an older restoration and needed the chrome polished and a wax job. Also provided new throttle and compression release wires a couple of gauges smaller for ease of operation. It cleaned up real nice and Chip rode it and was pleased. He has an S10 he wants me to provide a motor for when I get caught up.  I was great working with him.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2017)

There's Ethan's Bluebird in the background


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice Job! That is a good looking bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 23, 2017)

ah bluebird nice


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 30, 2017)

AWESOME!!!  Looks like it came right out refectory  brand new !! What year is it?


----------



## sludgeguy (Apr 30, 2017)

Sweet restoration and grest story!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

Love to see Arianny posing with it.


----------

